
Internet Exploiter - The Daily Show's take on Net Neutrality  - tswicegood
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-august-17-2010/internet-exploiter
======
what
for those in Canada: [http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/the-daily-show-with-
jon-ste...](http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/the-daily-show-with-jon-
stewart/full-episodes/#clip337016)

